# fette fische, fischfette



## chippog (3. Dezember 2000)

muss mal eben eine anregung aus der räucherecke aufgreifen, klauen, wie auch immer. fette fische haben eine "eigenschaft" die es sehr erleichtert, ihre qualität zu überprüfen. sie werden leicht ranzig und wer mag das schon? gerade makrele und hering sind da paradebeispiele. etwas zu lange ohne eis aufbewahrt, in der plastiktüte "gähren" lassen, eingefroren und wieder aufgetaut, all das trägt zum ranzigwerden bei. wer kennt nicht den nachgeschmack einer makrele, der beim aufstossen noch stunden nach dem essen im hals jojo macht? der fisch war einfach nicht mehr frisch, nicht verdorben, aber eben nicht mehr frisch. leder kommt diese botschaft eben erst nach dem verzehr. wenn aber ordentlich hingerochen oder hingeschmeckt wird oder der fisch vorsichtig gehandhabt wird, kann das nicht so leicht passieren. nicht mehr astreine fische sind topp - als köder! auch bei anderen fischen lohnt es sich, wenn vorhanden, das fett zu untersuchen um den "reifegrad" zu testen. ist das fett astrein nichts wie rein in den mund, wenn du&acute;s magst! es gibt fast keine wertvollere nahrung! in diesem sinne, guten fischfetten appetit und

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

